# Russian state of the art warship for China



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the China Post -

_Russia handed over to China a destroyer equipped with state-of-the-art weaponry on Thursday, finalizing a $1.5 billion deal analysts say boosts Beijing's clout in its stand-off with Taiwan. 
"The handover act was signed today, and a Chinese flag was hoisted on the ship," a Russian defense industry source told Reuters, requesting anonymity. 

The warship was the fourth Project 956E 'Sovremenny' (Modern) class destroyer built at the Northern Shipyard in Russia's second city St. Petersburg and sold to China under a 2002 deal through Russia's state arms trader Rosoboronexport. 

In the late 1990s China bought two such ships under a separate contract. 

"Rosoboronexport is interested in further sales to China, and we are not talking only about ships," the defense industry source said. "The company is actively promoting its output in China. But there have been no new orders for ships." 

Defense analysts say the destroyers boost China's military might in the Pacific region and against Taiwan, the island to which Nationalist forces fled when Communists took over the mainland in 1949 at the end of the Chinese civil war. 

Beijing considers Taiwan a breakaway province and has vowed to attack it if it declares formal independence. 

Washington is bound by law to defend Taiwan and analysts say a conflict in the Taiwan Strait could quickly become a battle between Chinese and U.S. forces. 

"Concern about these ships in both Taipei and Washington is justified by the fact that Taiwan and perhaps even the U.S. Navy lacks an effective defense against the ship's SS-N-22 Sunburn (3M-80E Moskit) supersonic antiship missile," Washington-based think-tank the International Assessment and Strategy Center said on its Internet site www.strategycenter.net. 

"This missile travels at about three times the speed of sound and can perform violent maneuvers that can defeat most defenses designed to ward off subsonic antiship missiles." 

Apart from anti-aircraft missiles, the destroyer also carries a Ka-28 helicopter armed with rocket-propelled antisubmarine torpedoes. 

In 2004-06 Russia built and sold to China six Kilo class diesel-electric submarines_

Rushie


----------



## Paul Liu (Aug 19, 2006)

> Beijing considers Taiwan a breakaway province and has vowed to attack it if it declares formal independence.


Rushie, Thanks for posting this news item. May I make a point with the quoted sentence. It has become a tired cliche of the western reporters. Taiwan has always been, and always will be, a part of the Republic of China. Never for a micro second had Taiwan ever under the control of the thugs goverment in Peiking. It's an undisputable fact regradless whether this severely corrupted useless organization called "UN" recognized it or not. So there is in truth nothing to breakaway from. I wish the peace loving people of our free world should not lie idle and allow this totalitarian regime, who's currently oppressing over a billion people in this world, to intimidate a sovereign country like the Republic of China in Taiwan. The democratically elected government in Taiwan is already completely independent, there is no need to declare anything there. But they do have, nevertheless, absoultely rights to do whatever they choose to do for the good of their own citizens.

Paul


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Could this ex Russian destroyer be used as an escort for the ex Russian aircraft carrier that is being coverted to a casino/hotel/disco/conference centre/aircraft carrier at present. I hear its been painted in People's Liberation Army Navy Grey recently, nice colour for a night club!


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*OK for us....but not for you....*

Paul,

I posted a thread a few weeks back about the possibility of the US building 8 subs for Taiwan.

That article contained the quote "China would regard Taiwan acquiring these submarines as a hostile move, that could have serious implications on relations between the two countries".

Seems its ok for China to expand its Navy, but opponents are not recommended to do so.

Rushie


----------



## Paul Liu (Aug 19, 2006)

Rushie,

The thugs Communist government in China always making this kind of noisy threads. Do they have the guts to do anything? Only some of the dumb politicians in U.S. and the corrupted U.N. will take them seriously.

Paul


----------

